
What Is Ron Paul Thinking? Sues To Unmask Anonymous Internet Users - llambda
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120119/01493317470/what-is-ron-paul-thinking-sues-to-unmask-anonymous-internet-users.shtml?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
noonespecial
Ron Paul isn't really used to being a Big Deal. He's going to have to be super
vigilant to keep "his people" from doing(1) some very un-Paul-ish things now
that he is. I don't think he's going to be very good at it.

(1) And advising him to do as he darts between appearances, where a distracted
nod can authorize something that a moments thought would never allow.

------
thebigshane
There's some comments on that page that claim they are suing because they
think the Huntsman campaign is behind the video themselves. I don't believe
that.

I could believe that his campaign staff filed it, but if so, he better stop it
quick.

I feel a little dirty like I'm stretching to defend him. But this _is_ pretty
out of character.

[more: [http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/gop-ron-paul-jon-
hu...](http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/gop-ron-paul-jon-huntsman-
internet-attack-283026)]

------
gyardley
I don't understand the mind of Ron Paul in the slightest, but if I had to
guess, I'd guess he's thinking something like "everyone and their dog has
criticized me for the content of my old 1980s-era newsletters and the handful
of times I've let myself be photographed alongside some Klansmen -- if I want
to put that line of criticism to bed, I'd better come down on this racist
hard, with both feet."

------
kls
To me it seems like their may be more to the story, like possibly an
indication that this was posted by another candidates PAC to make Paul look
bad or something. If so it would be illegal and needs to be investigated. I
don't have any information as to whether that is the case or not but it seems
like the only plausible reason to go to such efforts.

------
justncase80
Maybe he thinks he knows who they are and knows that being unmasked publicly
would be really embarrassing for them? Such as one of the other republican
nominees.

